# what i did today(pic heavy)



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

the first 3 pics are of the huge tree i was planning on cutting down but once i got up in it a little ways i realized it was more than i could do with out proper climbing gear, and the fact that it was right between my grandma's house and the neighbor's house. the rest of the pics are the other 2 trees being taken down and cut up two of my cousins were there to carry branches away so i could focus on cutting. after both trees were down i had to break out the axe to help get the stumps down even with the ground. what a work out now i'm tired


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

more pics. oh yeah the new saw worked out great since i forgot to pick up a new chain for the big saw so the new one got a real work out only issue i had was the chain on it from the factory was junk and had a few bad links so i put on the spare chain the only other thing was that it got up to almost 90 today and i had vapor lock issues with the saw but in the heat i half expected it especially since the saw only got turned off to refuel and it was running for nearly 3 hours straight


----------



## Mark / Ohio (Sep 22, 2010)

tractornut said:


> .... what a work out now i'm tired


With good reason.  From the pictures we can see who was doing the bulk of the work.  Your cousin in the background looks like a real ball of fire on the job.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i have to remember to call the tree service im the morning to get the big one taken down somehow dropping a huge tree on a house just didn't seem right lol


----------



## Mark / Ohio (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I was looking at that. That is definitely one to let the pros take care of especially with the service line coming into the house over there. Looks like they'll probably have to lower the top branches down by rope. Won't be cheap but still worth every penny to let someone else take the risk and play tree monkey.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i got a quote on that tree last year and they said 600 to take it down and grind the stump. which is why i would have tried to take it down if i had climbing gear because i could have taken it down branch by branch and been fine but with only a wobbly extension ladder i couldn't get up to where the fork was wide enough to climb. 

a few years ago i took down a chinese elm that was a bit bigger but had no buildings within the fall zone and it took 6 hours and 2 chains to get it all cut up and cleaned up that was not a fun day at all


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

HEY I'M MISSING A TREE 


nice work man, need a 6 pack after work like that


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

89yt12 said:


> HEY I'M MISSING A TREE
> 
> 
> nice work man, need a 6 pack after work like that


don't worry i'll bring it back and i made it better its more compact for easy storage 

more like a 12 pack


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Good job! Yep if you are not comfortable abou dropping that Tree, then paying for it to be removed is cheap insurance!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

THANKS


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Good job! Glad ya didn't get hurt. I seen the ladder in the frist set of pics and it made me gringe alittle. I've seen alot of bad things happen with a chainsaw and ladder. 600 hundred sounds like a real fair price, stump grinding included.

That's one thing about doing tree work. You got one shot. Kinda hard to stand-it back up and try again. Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Ironmower said:


> Good job! Glad ya didn't get hurt. I seen the ladder in the frist set of pics and it made me gringe alittle. I've seen alot of bad things happen with a chainsaw and ladder. 600 hundred sounds like a real fair price, stump grinding included.
> 
> That's one thing about doing tree work. You got one shot. Kinda hard to stand-it back up and try again. Thanks for the post and pics.


yeah when i use the ladder i strap it to the tree with a couple ratchet straps so that it won't jump out from under me lol now i just have to remember to actually call the tree service i keep forgetting to do it old age is catching up with me fast


----------

